# Highlander - Remake geht langsam voran !!!!



## Mandalorianer (10 Mai 2011)

*"Highlander"-Remake geht langsam voran !!!​*


*Da hat einer ordentlich Respekt vor dem Original...

Kultfilm der 80er: Was Christopher Lambert wohl vom geplanten "Highlander"-Remake hält? *

Zweihänder-Klingen klirren gegeneinander, blutige Köpfe rollen durch New York, blaue Blitzkaskaden flirren über die Leinwand: "Highlander" setzte in den 80er-Jahren neue Maßstäbe in Sachen epischer Fantasy.

Darum gab es unter den Fans auch einen Aufschrei des Entsetzens, als Hollywood die Pläne für ein Remake des Klassikers mit Christopher Lambert und Sean Connery bekannt gab. Denn schon die Kinofortsetzungen und zahlreiche TV-Ableger schadeten dem Mythos eher, als dass sie spannende Geschichten aus der damals erfundenen Welt der unsterblichen Recken erzählten.

Dessen scheint sich der Regisseur der Neuauflage des Schwert-Spektakels auch voll bewusst zu sein. Justin Lin gilt nach seinen letzten drei "Fast & Furious"-Abenteuern als Filmemacher mit Blockbuster-Qualitäten und darf sogar den fünften "Terminator" inszenieren. Doch wenn es um "Highlander" geht, gibt sich der Taiwanese extrem vorsichtig:

"Die Produktionsfirma hat mir zum Glück sehr viel Zeit gegeben", erklärt Justin Lin. "Ich arbeite mit den 'Iron Man'-Autoren Art Marcum und Matt Holloway am Drehbuch. Wir wollen dabei ein Niveau erreichen, von dem wir so überzeugt sind, dass wir den Film mit Selbstvertrauen und Begeisterung drehen können."

Wem das zu sehr nach Durchhalteparolen für ein schwieriges Projekt klingt, den beruhigt Justin Lin: "Obwohl ich auch 'Terminator 5' und eine Reihe anderer Filme plane, ist 'Highlander' schon an einem sehr ordentlichen Punkt der Entwicklung. Hinter mir steht ein exzellentes Team und wir arbeiten hart daran. Es müssen nur noch ein paar Dinge angestoßen werden, damit wir den Film drehen können."


*....bin da mal sehr gespannt ob die Fantasy für ein Remake reicht !!!
Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## tommie3 (11 Mai 2011)

Es kann nur einen geben!


----------



## 666-Romancer (19 Juni 2011)

Das sehe ich auch so....Es kann nur einen geben!!!!!


----------



## jumper03 (19 Juni 2011)

Christopher Lambert ist und bleibt Connor MacLeod vom Clan der MacLeods.


----------

